# Beefheart And Brine Shimp Too Messy



## WhiskeyBent (Aug 23, 2005)

I have 5 RBP's in my 75 gallon and they're around 1-1.5". I've been feeding them tilapia, shrimp, and without much success, baby sized Cichlid Gold pellets. Anyhow, last night I threw in a half-cube of frozen brine shrimp and they loved it. But. It's too messy! The little shrimps go everywhere and it's a pain to clean up. Am I missing something? Lol.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I agree brine cubes are mostly mess with little shrimp. Bloodworms! All worm no mess. Make them rise to eat the frozen bloodworms from your hand.then you should be able to get them eating pellets also.


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

I hand-feed the frozen brine shrimp when the P's are that small - it cuts down on the mess a lot. When they get too large (actually they usually get too skittish before getting too large) and I can no longer hand feed them, I switch to a different food.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

My reds wolfed down bloodworms when they were that size. I also fed them freeze dried foods-brine shrimp, tubifex worms, etc.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

never had a issue with brine shrimp in my opinion if you have alot floating around after you fed to much.i would get the same from blood worms and brine shrimp if i put to much in the tank.when i feed them its not very often the brine or bloodworms even get a chance to hit the bottom.


----------

